# Recovery - CWM Ver. 6 alpha



## dem (Nov 6, 2011)

Mod Type:: Recovery

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Fastboot

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
The file linked below is ClockworkMod Recovery Ver. 6 alpha. All credit to Koushik Dutta.

Source: http://jenkins.cyano...ve/recovery.img

When making a nandroid backup, this recovery creates a "blob" folder under the CWM directory on your SD card. The blob folder evidently contains all the files that are expected to be duplicated across all of your backups, which allows each individual nandroid backup to be much smaller.

According to Koush "Backups are much faster. 4-5x faster. (Bug fix due to excessive status updates of the UI and new backup technique). Incremental backups are smaller. Way way smaller. Only 15-20MB each for each additional backup of a ROM. This is done using a new tool I wrote to dedupe the files between incremental backups to eliminate duplicates."

More info. here: https://plus.google....sts/cPF6gkmpM9m

I would like to be able to flash this in recovery since I am not always near my computer. So can someone please create and post a flashable .zip of this?

Separately, can anyone point me to a "how-to" so I can learn how to make this flashable in recovery? I found explanations for making update.zips for installing APKs, but I'm pretty sure that using recovery to flash a different recovery is a completely different project.


----------



## Upstreammiami (Aug 8, 2011)

Once you go twrp you never go back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## donpedrox (Jun 30, 2012)

I believe you posted this in the wrong place his google+ page says it is for maguro. Unless you can use it for toro as well


----------



## dem (Nov 6, 2011)

The builder that Koush put up allows you to make a new recovery for various phones. The file I linked is for "toro" and not maguro. But you are right, the G+ page it was announced on did initially list only a maguro version. You can see that it is available for many diff. phones here: http://builder.clockworkmod.com/builds

Back to the question that I posted: Can someone make this flashable in recovery, or point me to instructions so I can learn to do it myself?


----------



## pellegrini (Nov 23, 2011)

Upstreammiami said:


> Ones you go twrp you never go back
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


CM has always been good to me, twrp is good also, but I don't need a nice GUI, just something that works.


----------



## lu270bro (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmmm. Might check this out when it hits beta, but I agree with the above post about TWRP. Koush's recovery was fantastic when it 1st arrived but has since fallen way behind the other options. Hopefully a bug free version aka no skip will be released and we won't have to buy it. I bought his CWM app back in the day but haven't used it since the OG.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

Upstreammiami said:


> Ones you go twrp you never go back
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Anyone else see those big fancy buttons and think TouchWiz Recovery Project? Can't help it, gets me every time.

I see no reason and have no desire to switch. CWM does what needs to be done without the ridiculously huge buttons.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

lu270bro said:


> Hmmm. Might check this out when it hits beta, but I agree with the above post about TWRP. Koush's recovery was fantastic when it 1st arrived but has since fallen way behind the other options. Hopefully a bug free version aka no skip will be released and we won't have to buy it. I bought his CWM app back in the day but haven't used it since the OG.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


there was someone that posted a fixed 5.5.0.4 CWM recovery that didn't skip. i've been on it ever since, but i can't remember where I found it here on Rootz. probably have to dig


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

dem said:


> The builder that Koush put up allows you to make a new recovery for various phones. The file I linked is for "toro" and not maguro. But you are right, the G+ page it was announced on did initially list only a maguro version. You can see that it is available for many diff. phones here: http://builder.clockworkmod.com/builds
> 
> Back to the question that I posted: Can someone make this flashable in recovery, or point me to instructions so I can learn to do it myself?


As long as you have the right version you can flash it from fastboot. You did unlock your phone with fastboot right?

fastboot flash recovery recovery.img. You just reboot into the bootloader and plug in your USB.

As much as I love TWRP, the incremental backup in the new CWM sounds awesome.


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

Whoops, damn tapatalk


----------



## dem (Nov 6, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> As long as you have the right version you can flash it from fastboot. . . . You just reboot into the bootloader and plug in your USB.


Yes, have flashed it from fastboot and I like it, but as mentioned above, I would like to be able to flash it in a pinch without a computer. So, can someone make this a flashable .zip?


----------



## skruid (Nov 1, 2011)

With twrp it is kinda nice to be able to name your backups from recovery, also twrp is a lot faster than cwm. It might be just my phone, but I have issues with cwm and none with twrp, like I said though it might just be my phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

FYI, you can flash recoveries on your phone through an app you know. I've been doing it for ages. Download this:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.unstableapps.cwmrtouchinstaller

Instead of downloading the developers recovery, choose "flash other recovery"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Is anyone running this on Toro? If so how is it? Are back up times faster then twrp recovery?


----------



## Droidnutz (Oct 14, 2011)

I am still on an old version of cwm. I love it and it works perfectly. Does what I need and nothing more.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Installed this earlier this morning and just did a back up in 2 mins flat! i believe its the fastest I've ever made a backup thru CWR, i just have to get use to the no touch way again (HAHA) I was spoiled not having to scroll and enter with physical keys but not a big deal. It went from jellybean to ics with a factory wipe but it still has problems restoring from ics to jellybean as i have tried and wiped everything manually and formatted data, system, it does restore but bootloops and then the system ui crashes leaving you with no soft keys nor notification bar. UPDATE...not even using superwipe script would work along side with wiping everything i had to fresh install my rom. Update #2...I was able to advance restore data from my backup which in turn has brought me back to where i was at square 1 before the experimenting.


----------



## rsmiff (Jun 7, 2011)

jr313 said:


> Installed this earlier this morning and just did a back up in 2 mins flat! i believe its the fastest I've ever made a backup thru CWR, i just have to get use to the no touch way again (HAHA) I was spoiled not having to scroll and enter with physical keys but not a big deal. Its working perfect so far on my end.


I just installed and used it and touch works fine


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Which file did you use? i used the latest one and it doesn't have touch enabled on it.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Tried it, it's decent. Too little, too late though. TWRP is home now.


----------



## dem (Nov 6, 2011)

jr313 said:


> Which file did you use? i used the latest one and it doesn't have touch enabled on it.


This one has touch enabled.......

http://www.mediafire...gmg60xf5szkabcb

BTW - still looking for some help on making this a flashable .zip. Anyone?

My thinking is that with the nandroid restore problems people have been experiencing since the JB preview roms came out, it just makes sense to be keep both a CWM and a TWRP nandroid around, and since the latest CWM is not available through Rom Manager, I want to make this into a .zip install.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

The blob idea sounds like an interesting concept, but I'm not sure I can see myself ever benefiting from it. I only keep one backup per rom and every so often I'll delete old ones if they're out of date/untouched for too long. The blob only sounds truly useful it you have a lot of backups for the same rom, which sounds more like bad housekeeping habits to me.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

dem said:


> This one has touch enabled.......
> 
> http://www.mediafire...gmg60xf5szkabcb
> 
> ...


Thank you for the touch file. You should use the link from a couple posts back for CWMR touch installer its free in the market and install that way its really easy to do and don't need a computer
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dem (Nov 6, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Thanks for suggesting the CWMR installer (which is apparently $2, not free) I will probably get it. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I still would like to learn how to convert an .img recovery into a flashable .zip. I know it can be done, but I have searched and find everything but that. [/background]


----------



## dem (Nov 6, 2011)

In case anyone else thinks it's useful, I am linking to the CWM Touch Recovery 6.0, which blaineevans kindly converted for me. This is flashable in recovery.

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?xxkny5cbb5xw2ml


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

I do like this new cw, the backups are smaller... and now its touch I'm really gonna like it

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

dem said:


> In case anyone else thinks it's useful, I am linking to the CWM Touch Recovery 6.0, which blaineevans kindly converted for me. This is flashable in recovery.
> 
> http://www.mediafire...xxkny5cbb5xw2ml


is this toro, maguro, or toro plus?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

-iD said:


> is this toro, maguro, or toro plus?


http://dl.dropbox.co....0.0-Maguro.zip
http://dl.dropbox.co....0.0.0-Toro.zip

Edit: Is there even a Toro+ version?


----------



## bose301s (Jun 29, 2011)

Yay, I really don't like TWRP, so laggy and slow.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

dem said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Thanks for suggesting the CWMR installer (which is apparently $2, not free) I will probably get it. [/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I still would like to learn how to convert an .img recovery into a flashable .zip. I know it can be done, but I have searched and find everything but that. [/background]


Pretty sure you could just take a flashable zip for another recovery and just drop your img in there 
It IS always nice to know how to just make a one yourself tho...sorry I don't know how to do that








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

bose301s said:


> Yay, I really don't like TWRP, so laggy and slow.


Twrp slow and laggy?
Takes half the time as older cwm did to make backups and restore.
I'm gonna have to give this new cwm a shot tho soon. Always have a sweet spot for cwmr, but Twrp had stolen my heart lately due to its quickness in making and restoring backups.
(had you tried the newest 2.2 TWRP?)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bose301s (Jun 29, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> Twrp slow and laggy?
> Takes half the time as older cwm did to make backups and restore.
> I'm gonna have to give this new cwm a shot tho soon. Always have a sweet spot for cwmr, but Twrp had stolen my heart lately due to its quickness in making and restoring backups.
> (had you tried the newest 2.2 TWRP?)
> ...


Backup times on the original CWM never bothered me, TWRP may be faster there, that's true, but the interface in general just feels laggy to me.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

bose301s said:


> Backup times on the original CWM never bothered me, TWRP may be faster there, that's true, but the interface in general just feels laggy to me.


Ahh okay
I think I knew what you mean
(namely, when scrolling thru the files to choose what to flash...definitely not as smooth there as cwm touch was)
My main thing is the time needed for backups. From what someone said above tho I may need to definitely give this a shot(backup in two minutes?! Yes please! Lol)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bose301s (Jun 29, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> Ahh okay
> I think I knew what you mean
> (namely, when scrolling thru the files to choose what to flash...definitely not as smooth there as cwm touch was)
> My main thing is the time needed for backups. From what someone said above tho I may need to definitely give this a shot(backup in two minutes?! Yes please! Lol)
> ...


Yes, that's exactly it, that bothers me more than the long backup times do actually.


----------



## boldfilter (Nov 18, 2011)

Built this in Builder for toro http://db.tt/VF12qk3f


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Why do people argue TWRP vs CWMR/T? They're essentially the same thing with different UI's. Sure, one may be faster and one may be laggier...but what's 2 minutes and a couple of milliseconds? Never got the point of that argument. Its like arguing butter vs margarine. Yeah, they're different, but they both still make toast fucking delicious.

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Just an FYI. It sounds like Unstable Apps the creator of CWMR Touch will be updating for JellyBean shortly. This is not Koush's version but a different version based off CWM. I've always been a fan of this recovery and have never had an issue so I never switched too different recoveries.


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

boldfilter said:


> Built this in Builder for toro http://db.tt/VF12qk3f


I can flash this in Fastboot by itself and be good to go?


----------



## lilcdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is a flashable zip file for the CWM touch 6.0.0.1 http://db.tt/crPraE2x 
Boot into recovery, install zip, go back, go to advanced, reboot recovery, profit. I've done this several times to insured it works, but, I hold no responsibility if it blows up your phone.








This is for toro fyi.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

lilcdroid said:


> Here is a flashable zip file for the CWM touch 6.0.0.1 http://db.tt/crPraE2x
> Boot into recovery, install zip, go back, go to advanced, reboot recovery, profit. I've done this several times to insured it works, but, I hold no responsibility if it blows up your phone.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fyi there's a thread on xda that has 6.0.0.3 for Toro but apparently there's 6.0.04 somewhere. It would be easier to keep track if I hadn't been on twrp for like the past year.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Also for you guys with the CWM touch recovery app installed you can flash img files without having to use the fastboot method just select it and it flashes. That's if you have that app of course.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

The new version is now in rom manager. Use use it to flash.


----------



## feedhead (Jun 10, 2011)

Flashed in Rom Manager ... working as intended.


----------



## dem (Nov 6, 2011)

Has anyone successfully restored a ROM (specifically a jelly bean ROM) using CWM ver. 6.x.x.x yet?


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Having an interesting thing happen. When in the new touch recovery, when selecting "reboot system" instead of it saying "no, no, no, no, no, yes-reboot system, no, no" it says "yes-disable recovery flash". Then I've selected back and it reboots. Any ideas on this?

EDIT: I saw that there was an update, and I'm flashing now via ROM manager.


----------



## EasilyAmused (Oct 24, 2011)

Got a bad taste in my mouth with this one. Grabbed it out of ROM manager first thing this morning, did a backup, tried (tried) to flash a JB ROM but got looped. Every time the phone booted it went straight to recovery. Download was fine because TWRP installed the ROM no issues. Granted 3 updates have been released today since I tried so I assume that the problem was fixed but TWRP is working just fine for me!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Pathology said:


> Why do people argue TWRP vs CWMR/T? They're essentially the same thing with different UI's. Sure, one may be faster and one may be laggier...but what's 2 minutes and a couple of milliseconds? Never got the point of that argument. Its like arguing butter vs margarine. Yeah, they're different, but they both still make toast fucking delicious.
> 
> Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Have fun with the extra 3-4 minutes your backup takes.

Personally? My time is valuable. I appreciate TWRP's speediness...


----------



## quickstang (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep, latest is 6.0.0.5

He's been fixing lots of stuff hence all the updates.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Pathology said:


> Why do people argue TWRP vs CWMR/T? They're essentially the same thing with different UI's. Sure, one may be faster and one may be laggier...but what's 2 minutes and a couple of milliseconds? Never got the point of that argument. Its like arguing butter vs margarine. Yeah, they're different, but they both still make toast fucking delicious.
> 
> Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Agreed. I used CWMR 6.0.0.5 to do a backup today. Not only did it take maybe 6 minutes, but the backup is a ton smaller than it would normally be.


----------



## EasilyAmused (Oct 24, 2011)

Personally I like both CWM and TWRP for different reasons. I go keep both on my phone and go back and forth. I have really had a woodie for TWRP with the latest version however because I love the ability to compress and name backups on the fly from within the recovery itself. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

